# Attention To All Blazer Fans. Please Read.



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello, everyone. I have a few things that I would like to tell everyone.

After reading the thread on the old Blazer board, I am being portrayed as a liar, slanderer, and a traitor. To be honest, not only do I disagree with their comments about me, but it doesn't sit well with me, either. Then they question my "loyalty," but if you will let me explain to you all why I chose to do what I did, you guys will have a better understanding with why I did it.

I was told by tvoman, who now moderates the Jets forum for TheInsiders, that he now is under control of TheInsiders. No longer does he report to FanHome anymore. He mentioned to me that after talking to the owners of TheInsiders, they told him that there are not going to be any post counts or old threads again. What we were promised was all a lie to get us to stay. Personally, I don't like how we were sold to the highest bidder, then hearing promises that will never come true. So, I knew a lot of us were losing interest in FanHome and that we needed a new breath of life. So, after giving it some thought, I decided to join Ron here and notify you all with what I have discovered and asked you to join me here as well. I did not force your hand in moving here, each one of you decided to join us. And I still am happy with the decision that I made. I did not lie to any of you, and I will stand by that. 

I have been accused of wanting to be in contol, and wanting to be a moderator, both on FanHome and here. Let me tell you all right here that I do not need to be in control to have a good time. I do enjoy the responsibilites of being a moderator, but it doesn't mean the world to me. 

So, I have decided to resign as a moderator to prove that I did not have any intentions of wanting to be in control. I have tried to be a solid contributor as a Blazer fan. But seeing that we were lied to when we moved to the new FanHome, I questioned FanHome's loyalty to us. Why would you want to be apart of a website that lies just to keep you there? I'm sure that Kevin (the Administrator of FanHome) is a good guy and made a business decision, and I have no problem with that. But what I do have a problem with is not knowing that we were betrayed then sold to the highest bidder. I am not trying to slanderize Kevin, or anyone on FanHome. Those were not my intentions. 

So, I would like to announce that I will no longer be a moderator here. I am hoping that RG will decide to join us and take my place. I only wanted what was better for all of us. IMO, we needed a change of scenery and we do deserve better than what we were used to a week or two ago. I have no problem with people talking on both messageboards. I am not here to force anyone's hand, and your decision is your own. 

Thank you all for reading, and I hope you have a better understanding with what I did.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it is safe to say that our loyalty is to the team we love and maybe more than that to the fellow fans we have found comrodery in. Classy act by stepping down L4L. :clap:

PS Thanks for keeping the community of friends as a priority, not some web site.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I knew no one had slandered them to me.

Slander is oral communication, and libel is written.



Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I knew no one had slandered them to me.
> 
> Slander is oral communication, and libel is written.
> ...


Hey Ed, what if I _think_ you're a doofus?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

L4L - there was never a doubt in my mind that you were a class act.

Personally, I don't have much of a beef with FH/Insiders. But it was a slow site for loading pages. And the format was several big steps down after the changeover. 

So, when given the option of posting there or here, it's a no-brainer. My time is pretty limited these days when it comes to web-surfing for fun. So, I'm going to choose the option that gives me the greatest return on my investment of time. This is it. I'm a pretty loyal person myself - but I don't consider choosing to post one place instead of another as a sign of disloyalty.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

L4L,

You have always been on the up and up with me, and I have no reason to doubt you are with everyone else. I think those doubters would be ones who really do not know you, or have other aggendas in mind.

I think you have always done a great and fair job as a moderator, and hope you will do it again at some point in time in the future.

The offerings here, once realized, probably did not have to twist too many arms to get them to come here. I am just glad almost allof our Blazer board family made it here. I hope the others will join us later on.

Your a class act. Keep up the great work.

Go Blazers!

:wbanana:


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

*Well*

.... let's just say my enthusiasm for moving into this new site has greatly diminished because of this childish hoopla. I would like to think I'm a loyal person so I would have liked practicing my loyalty to anywhere or anyone I believe is worthy. I certainly don't like to be lied to, no matter how little the harm it might do to me. 

FH was the place where it all stated for me so I'm grateful for its existance. I would regret leaving FH because I stupidly misjudged its integrity. We all have our own opinions, but someone said it on FH today that I think they had it 100% right. What made a board great is the people using it, not how sleek it is. It is a simple notion, yet I let it passed me. Most of the people on this board now started at FH, so obviously, FH deserve its credit for having a quality group of people using its boards. I don't think its features and interface had much to do with it.

This is no knock on Ron, as I think he created a wonderful site. He certainly deserve quality of posters to post on his site. But I believe in fair competition. I don't feel like it is a fair fight between BBB and FH right now.

I don't know about most of you, but I honestly feel bad for derserting FH. If later, my deserting of FH was because of my premature judgement, I would regret it. For the time being, I don't know which to believe. I have my own feelings, but I'll keep that to myself.

In the meantime, I have decided not to participate on any posting of this board nor will I post at FH. I have decided to take a break from posting. I may join later on and support this site with full intention as I had planned, but for now, I'll stick with my principle, no matter how unworthy it is to apply in this matter.

Also, since I have decided not to participate in posting on this site, I can no longer continue my Prediction Game thread. I thank you and enjoyed the participation of everyone. I'm sorry for not being able to finish the Prediction Game in its entirety. For those who might still be interested in viewing their stats, I will update it later on and post it on this board.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*Wow...*

Sorry to hear that your taking a break ripct. You'll definately be missed--but I hope you'll find your way back here and among friends.

If you're looking for someone to carry on the prediction game, I'd be happy to step up. All the best.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

*talman*

If you are stepping up to take over the Prediction Game thread, that would be excellent! I'm ecstatic to have you stepped up. I will email you the current stats of the participants. I know it will be quite the work for you having to start in the middle, but I have organized it quite nicely so I hope it serves you better. Thanks for doing this. Much appreciated.

All the best to you too.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*ripct* - Now that's a class act. I'm struggling with some of these same issues. Thanks for making your thoughts on this public. They've helped me a little on this.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ripct, Thanks for posting this. You'll definitely be missed! I hope that you do come back and joins us sometime, though.

In the meantime, take care of yourself and be true.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

that was a very classy thing to do L4L to show that you are not "power hungry and power driven".

You have my respect and many others for it.

And i hope in the future we will be able to work together again as it was great for the time that we did.


And guys he wont be leaving from posting but leaving from the position of moderator. He will still be an active contributor to the board if i remember. This board will go on to be the best board on BBB. There is no doubt in my mind at all.

I hope all of you even ripct stay and post here at BBB cause i believe that you all are some of the most loyal fans and best posters on the internet.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ripct and Crimson:

Do what you feel is best. We certainly hope you choose to stay, but you also have to feel right about it...

...as I said over at FanHome: why not post on both boards?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's take a step back and realize that this is a mere messageboard on the internet.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*ripct and L4L*

While I respect both of you for taking a stand on principle, I think both of you are a little misguided. 

It's exactly BECAUSE the community is the important thing, not the medium, that it's irrelevant where the medium is. 

No offense to Ron's hard work, but if a better board appeared tomorrow, I'd pack my bags from this forum and mosey to that one without any regrets. As long as everybody else did too. Just like we did with Fanhome. 

This little move has made me realize that us Blazer fans are essentially a herd. We're going to move around to where the best grazing is. If one patch of ground is slow in uploading, doesn't offer the features we want, and ignores our demands, then why not pick up stakes and go where the grass is greener?

L4L might have been the catalyst, that first cow who wandered over to the next field, but he's hardly responsible for what anybody else in the herd does. 

BBB.net is simply the better product. The free market and the community of individuals, not rumors and inuendo, are what made the move happen. 

I don't see why anybody should feel guilty about it or feel like they need to prove their actions were altruistic.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> ripct and Crimson:
> 
> Do what you feel is best. We certainly hope you choose to stay, but you also have to feel right about it...
> ...


The crazy thing is, I'm a one-board kind of guy. 

Actually, my preference is to post and visit only one board. With the way FH went before all this, I didn't need to go anywhere else to read the most intelligent Blazer fans' take, no offense to those who were here before the great exodus. Also, I like the familiarities of the posters thoughts and the surroundings. More so my personal preference than loyalty, really.

Seriously, I don't like what's happening and I don't like the very real fact that I was being used and lied to. I would step back like *tblazrdude* suggested and feel quite embarrassed to be in this whole petty drama. But I'll take a stand on this, and like I said, so be it if my this matter isn't worthy to apply to my principle.

I didn't want to make my earlier post as a farewell. I will still frequent this board and FH, but I just don't want to be a part of neither right now. 

To my fellow Blazer fans, it has been a real treat to converse with you all. You are why we Blazer fans are the best. I'm sure we'll be discussing whether the Blazers can repeat as Champs soon. 

In the meantime, go get that Bulls board! And, Go Blazers!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: ripct and L4L*



> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> While I respect both of you for taking a stand on principle, I think both of you are a little misguided.
> 
> It's exactly BECAUSE the community is the important thing, not the medium, that it's irrelevant where the medium is.
> ...


stands up and applauds. 

I could care less about Fanhome or this place, I find it funny how personally everyone is taking this whole thing. The only thing I know is that VBulletin is superior and that Ron's $9.95 membership price is stupid if that's what one needs for avatar and chat capabilities. And if Fanhome has something better, then I'm all for going back as long as that's where all the Blazer fans are. It's just too bad if some guys can't go back because they burned bridges.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: ripct and L4L*



> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> While I respect both of you for taking a stand on principle, I think both of you are a little misguided.


I'm no more misguided than you lack on common principle, Wank. 

Just kidding, had to get that dig in at you. 

I don't expect the same stand for everyone, and I certainly don't expect everyone to understand. But to each his own. You might value something that I might not, and vice versa. I might call you misguided for some of you stands too, you just haven't told me yet.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

well, i do like to perform partial birth abortions on minority seals while marching the goose step, but when you look at it from my side it is actually highly principled. 

those dirty seals could take over our oceans if we let them.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: ripct and L4L*



> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> No offense to Ron's hard work, but if a better board appeared tomorrow, I'd pack my bags from this forum and mosey to that one without any regrets. As long as everybody else did too. Just like we did with Fanhome.


You mean you aren't "loyal" to me? 

Seriously, you are exactly right, Wanker. FanHome is promising great things within the next two months. If this site were to lose you guys back over there, if indeed they ultimately had a better product, then we would have to understand.

That's just the way it is. And we do understand.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: ripct and L4L*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just the way it is. And we do understand.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Hell, I think the competition is a good thing. Loyalty is one thing, but sticking with an inferior product just because it's the one you always used is just plain dumb. 

I'll never understand all those AOL subscribers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They don't have me as a mod, I make bbb.net a better product.

-Petey


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*No, Petey,*

it's the dancing the bananas. 

it's always been about the dancing bananas.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Hell, I think the competition is a good thing. Loyalty is one thing, but sticking with an inferior product just because it's the one you always used is just plain dumb.


Ah, was about to make a post about this anyway (hey, I'm not officially off of this site yet).

I know this is way, way out there, but this remind me of being a Blazer fan. Often times, the Blazers give us an inferior product (at least compared to Blazer fans' standard), yet we take them and support them without given much thoughts because -- well, we have always been a Blazer fan. No other way to explain it. We stick with them because we have always stick with them and we grew with them. I know this is not even close, but that is as best as I can put it. 

Sometime you do something because -- well, to hell with changes and you're comfortable with things being the way they were. Here's another cliche: if it ain't broken, don't fix it. I'll see if anything was actually broken before I'll fix it. I'm comfortable with that. You might not.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

You just had to know this drama was coming... I felt it. I mean the most active board by far just goes dead in the matter of 2 days? They knew something was going on I am sure.

I think you're doing something great ripct... I wish I could be like trblzrdude and just brush it off my shoulder but I too am hesitant about this whole situation. I don't know what to do. 

I know won't go the semi-retire way though, i'm having too much fun. I think more and more facts will come to the surface over the next month and i'll make a decision based on that. 

I hope you figure out what you want to do during your hiatus, we'll be here (or somewhere better ) when you get back.

STuart


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> well, i do like to perform partial birth abortions on minority seals while marching the goose step, but when you look at it from my side it is actually highly principled.
> 
> those dirty seals could take over our oceans if we let them.


Here here........right on. What frightens me is that I like that quote.:sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: No, Petey,*



> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> it's the dancing the bananas.
> 
> it's always been about the dancing bananas.


Damn... but in all honestly, I was just explaining to L4L, I looked at their forum, ezboard is a system where they have to upgrade, before they can totally upgrade themselves... so essentially they are waiting upon that.

Regardless I am not going to mention their board again. I am glad you guys are here, as I am sure the other active members of this board are too. I don't want to slander anyone, and I just am looking to have some fun, posting and chatting with you new guys, as well as the old.

It's not a business, I don't get paid, nor does anyone. I work for myself, I sit infront of a computer all day, waiting for orders, processing orders, and building computers. When I am not chatting with people at work, you guys (the board) makes my day shorter. Lets all just have some fun, and to do that alot of you guys need to move on. No need to slander or talk about it. Everyone knows how you feel around. You guys got a steaking Blazers team to chat up about.

-Petey


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

L4L, I don't think that resigning as a moderator is needed. 

I am looking at this one way. All we want is this...

1. Somewhere to talk about the Blazers with others that are interested in the team. (I could tell my girlfriend about them all day but I don't think that would be a positive thing. )

2. A site that is user friendly and quick. 

3. Moderators that treat us with respect and use common sense.
No power trips needed. 

Sure there are some other minor issues, but this is the important stuff. 


I still don't know the whole issue very well and I still don't know who is at fault if anyone. I do know that we all prefer this board as long as the posters we have come to know are involved. Eventually we would have made it here, so the issues involving who got us here and the whole loyalty thing are moot. 


So, by resigning as a moderator you have shown some integrity. A skeptical person could see it as a ploy for respect, but I feel we are all taking you as an honest person. That being said, I feel that many of us would appreciate it if you didn't resign. I don't know if that is possible, but I feel that it should happen. 

I hope none of you guys refrain from posting here. All is fair in love and war, and let me tell you that I KNOW that most of you love the Blazers. This certainly isn't like breaking up with a girlfriend or something, we have just moved on to bigger and better things.

I hope you all don't go back to fanhome because I am certain that I won't be welcomed back. Damn me and burning bridges.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Petey,

I prefer blazing steaks! 

:rbanana:


OK. I respect all of these opinions such as ripct's but Petey hit something that caught my attention.

I feel like it's important to look at the big picture. For me (when it comes to internet surfing and the Blazers) that comes down to enjoying the time I spend on the internet. Nothing more and nothing less. If the posters who I read and enjoy are going to post here, so be it. All it really means to me is that currently I have two good Blazer forums to check. In a case like this, if someone misled me for the purpose of their betterment, who cares? It certainly didn't effect me or those I care about.

When it comes to reading about the Blazers on the internet, all that really matters to me is finding a place where fellow fans can intelligently communicate. It's someone else's concern to figure out how to make a living hosting these boards and getting new members.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes, pick on my spelling, if that will make you guys feel better.

-Petey


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> well, i do like to perform partial birth abortions on minority seals while marching the goose step, but when you look at it from my side it is actually highly principled.
> 
> those dirty seals could take over our oceans if we let them.


OMFG  You enemy :devil: of all that is good and pure and right in the world. :angel: 

I gotta say, I like it.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> I mean I know won't go the semi-retire way though, i'm having too much fun. I think more and more facts will come to the surface over the next month and i'll make a decision based on that.
> STuart


I am afraid that is not likely to happen. "Facts" will not become clearer with time. This is not CSI. There is no DNA or blood stains. The more that time passes with a situation like this the more cloudy it becomes.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> I am afraid that is not likely to happen. "Facts" will not become clearer with time. This is not CSI. There is no DNA or blood stains. The more that time passes with a situation like this the more cloudy it becomes.


This isn't CSI? WHAT?

That might be. Who knows. All I know is the last couple days I have learned some things to the contrary, though not exactly cold hard facts... I can assume some truths from the postings done here and back at fanhome... 

Just wait until the chat starts

STuart


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i think i just walked into the wrong thread cause i dunno what yall talking about


----------

